# Excision bone spur and bursectomy, elbow



## debwoods65 (Jul 9, 2010)

What would you code in this case?  "bursa was excised...a bone spur was palpable on the tip of the olecranon which was partially rongeured off and sharply excised."  Would you bill only for the bursectomy or can you bill for the excision of the bone spur, if so, what codes would you use?  Thanks for you help with this.


----------



## jdemar (Jul 12, 2010)

24120 and the excision bursa is included.


----------

